# Thai method breeding



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to try breeding this way. Do you guys think it is suitable method ? And what are the pros and cons to this method thanks


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the western way, breeding in a half filled ten gallon tank. It's easy, usually successful, and you don't have to move fish at a young age. With the Thai method you have to move them to something larger, find a way to heat the small container, and water quality can go downhill fast.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I tried the thai once but my own spin on it. I put the pair in the same round round large bucket at the same time. It would have worked well if my male was ready to spawn he was not a good male.

I thinking breeding in a round container is better makes for a less stressful chase the female can not get stuck in comers they swim in a circle. Also adding the female to the male at the same time makes things move a long quickly . I would love a 10 gal clear round bucket.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I use the Thai method to spawn... kind of. I spawn the fish in a small container inside of the ten gallon tank. Let the fish spawn, get the fry to free-swimmers... pull the male, dump the fish from the small container into the ten gallon. I find breeding in the small containers quickens the spawning process by keeping both fish constantly interested. Have had 13 successful spawns in a months time with this method.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I've always wanted to try it, if did I would do it like jayloo did since I can heat the ten gallon and it'll keep the smaller container warm.

But just spawning in a ten gallon filled a third or half way is fine. after free swimming you can just add water little by little at first instead of water changes.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Big tanks = 
safer for female
easier to remove parents
less water changing during first few days (only add water)
Faster growth during first few days
longer time before moving to growout

more tiring for male
more space to run/hide thus may take longer to spawn
more space to look for food (fry)

Small Tanks/container
Female might take severe beating
Difficult to take parents out specially after fry hatch
more water changes since day one
harder to siphon without sucking fry
slower growth during first few days

Good for less active/aggressive males
Faster courtship time - faster to spawn
easier for fry to find food
easier to control/see everything in the tank


----------



## razorfish (Sep 23, 2013)

What is Thai breeding by the way?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically its breeding in small containers, say a 1g tank.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 ^
It's spawning the pair in a small container or bowl, the fry are then moved to a growout.
Pair is generally put in at the same some so the males hasn't got it in his head that the space belongs to him and she's intruding. The small space means the female can't hide and is supposed to make them spawn faster.

It's risky, especially for new breeders, but it's interesting.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

One very important thing some people trying the Thai method are missing is putting the female in the vase in a tank with the male until they both show signs of readiness THEN put them in the bucket. My giants breed really well this way but I use the 10g for the small fish.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> One very important thing some people trying the Thai method are missing is putting the female in the vase in a tank with the male until they both show signs of readiness THEN put them in the bucket. My giants breed really well this way but I use the 10g for the small fish.


I am pretty sure the thai way is to add the pair at the same time to the breeding bowl. The pair are kept next to each other in glass containers and then they add the pair together at the same time to the bowl. 

Here is a good video on it. 
http://youtu.be/uzL4GBqEqrQ


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

There are several variations on it. I have seen videos showing females in bottles inside the tank with a male as well as side by side in jars. The point is to make sure they have already been acquainted before putting them in the bowl together. The body language and behavior is the same.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The basic principle is the small container. Whether female in bottle or immediately released is personal reference. But female in bottle method is far safer.

I usually put both in at the same time. IME many of my females become stressed if confined in a jar while a male freely flares at them.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually let them see each other an hour or so then I release her...If there are just 2-3 bubbles blown it generally means by morning there will be a big nest....


----------

